# (now 5.5gall) gallon betta tank (now with pictures)



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey,

Looks like you're off to a good start.

Fauna I wouldn't recommended any other co-inhabitants in a 10 gallon with a male betta. Male bettas are highly territorial in behaviour and generally do not fare well with any other tank mates. I experimented with red cherry shrimp, they all disappeared after the first day. If you keep them with faster swimming fish, odds are the betta's fin will be constantly nipped on and ripped apart. Smaller fish with a betta will be attacked and killed. 

As for diffusing the flow, you can just add extra media to the filter basket. I have an Eheim HOB liberty 100, and I just leave it on high flow because the plants diffuse the current a lot. I keep my male betta in a 10 gallon right now, 2x 13w spiral bulbs, onyx gravel substrate, heavily planted with italian vals, corkscrew vals and hygrophila polysperma. 

Flora you can put pretty much anything--bettas are not herbivores so they will not touch the plants. They really like a heavily planted tank with lots of shading as their natural habitat is in waters with almost zero current and very high in vegetation. 

If you want to be closer to their natural biotope, you can use plants originating from Southeast Asia .

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/ is a great website for more betta information, that's where I got most of my info on bettas.

My male betta used to be very inactive even with a big 10 gallon tank. However, I added 1-2 guppy fry and it's been a lot more active, swimming around the tank. I don't know if this is recommended though. My male betta has caught and eaten them before. So I count the guppy fry as live food I guess.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

about your tank do you add any fertz to that and so on. basically this is going to be a tank that might get a water change in maybe a month. also i sort of figured that about bettas and other fish.


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

There's actually quite many co-inhabitants that you can house with a male betta.

I myself keep quite a few males. Past tankmates have been mollies, guppies, and cories. www.ultimatebettas.net has a lot of information regarding betta tankmates and the like. Sorry if links are prohibited, I can take it down. Oto's are other mates that I've done well with. Generally the betta will flare at it for a few hours then leave it alone forever. ^^

Shrimp are another tankmate, but only if they have enough places to hide. They will eat them, but given enough hiding places they do quite well.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Basically though i think I'll just get it set up first then see from there about adding other inhabitants. for plants i was thinking along the line of tiger lotus and some Bolbitis after that I'm uncertain of what to add.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

BY the way does any one have suggestions for low light easy to grow stemed plants


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Easy to grow stem plants include almost all species of hygrophila.

They are listed as invasive weeds in the US because they can grow in almost any condition. Very fast growers in almost any condition.

From the low-light plant list: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/56042-excellent-list-low-light-plants-2.html

Props to H_S and james_from_cali:

Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Combomba - Combomba carolina


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Crypts would be a great choice, swords, java ferns, java moss... those would be my personal favorites.

I've frequently kept bettas with cardinal tetras and snails in planted 10gal tanks. Cardinals are so slow and docile I've never had any issues with either the betta or the tetras. Occasionally the tetras will school if the betta starts swimming over them- that's about it.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Right so I've finally gotten home after an interesting ordeal of a broken car, an expensive plain ticket, a bus ride, and a train ride. so i should have pictures up tomorrow some time.

I've also rethought about my substrate and feel i might try out Schultz Aquatic Soil capped with something else like a nice black sand or such.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

right so i found out my mom got a turtle from one of her students and is keeping it in the 10 gallon tank. thats not a big problem because i have the option of a 20 long and a really old 5.5 or so. i think i'm going to use the 5.5, but i'm checking it now for leeks and will reinforce it latter to day


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Right so here is the tank, it a old slate botom that been around the house for who nows how long; yesterday day i reinforced the seems with silicone and to day i tested it for leaks. 









thank fully there where none so i started to fill her up. For substrate i decided, out of pure frustration at home depot and the pet stores around me, to go with a layer of peat covered with what was called river sand. though it was worth a try any way.









Next i found a a peace of drift wood i liked and started applying java moss to it.









Right this is the tank a little after i filled it up and planted everything. it still dusty so some time tomorrow i will up date with a clearer photo.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

right here's the tank today after it cleared up. the Betta is more active then he was before and i hope I'm able to save him.











I now realize this should probably be moved to the nano section.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a gorgeous antique tank- take care of it!

The setup looks good :thumbsup: I look forward to seeing how things progress.  

You might want to do lots of PWC and put AC/Purigen in the filter to help clear out the tannins from that wood?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

I probably will i did boil it for a good will, but i have a feeling it will still leach. also i think this tank is going to be left alone for about 2 months really will i go back to school so will see how it grows out.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw man... That tank brings back some awesome memories. That was exactly the same as my first tank. I was 7 or 8 and the janitor at school gave it to me. Hell that was over 40 years ago.

I eventually had a whole bunch of those Metaframe beauties. 20 tall, 10, 20 long and a 15.

Take care of that relic and enjoy!!!!

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks i actually like the old slate bottom tanks; they different and the mettle hides the mess i made with the silicone


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to report the betta is much more active and seems to enjoy the tank.


----------

